# Kindle Fire 2 User's Guide



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi --

As part of my research, I would like to read this.  Anyone know where I can find it?

ZU


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a 'quick start' guide in PDF format linked at the bottom of the tech specs page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That doesn't really tell you much more than how to turn it on, sadly.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There might not BE a users guide. . .I mean the original Fire was pretty self explanatory. . . .you folks need to get started on a new 'for dummies' book, I'm thinking!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There might not BE a users guide. . .I mean the original Fire was pretty self explanatory. . . .you folks need to get started on a new 'for dummies' book, I'm thinking!


There was a 23 page Fire User's Guide. And someone else wrote the Fire guide....we did the Touch, so the Paperwhite is a posibility....

Betsy


----------

